# Which AG member deserves a free cycle?



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

The winner will be issued a store credit from a Sponsor. 

So who deserves a cycle and why?

State your cases 


Forgot to add "other" as a Poll option. EDIT: Admins? Could we make this Poll public if possible too?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

What kind of gear?   Benj on tren is hilarious.


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Gears unknown at this point. But they'll be from known board sponsors.


Edit: Oh, and you gotta specify why they deserve the gears too.


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2012)

Al is broke and can't afford a cycle so he must be given a free one.. plus i think he's earned it with all that trashy ass 70's music and Night time bike rides


----------



## Rednack (Mar 11, 2012)

KOS needs a good cutter...OHH..wait, he'll just shoot the gears and wash them down with a fresh doughnut whlie laying on the couch..talk about waste


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

Store credits only please.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 11, 2012)

According to Judge cock face I dont deserve anything, I need to pay my x cunt whore $680 per week even tho she works and earns 70k and Im a poor suffering plumber, with no work do to our fucking black jizz faced scumbag president! I am the hands down winner !! Im paying my gym membership by rolling fucking change I find on the street ! UGG !  Fuck Benji


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> According to Judge cock face I dont deserve anything, I need to pay my x cunt whore $680 per week even tho she works and earns 70k and Im a poor suffering plumber, with no work do to our fucking black jizz faced scumbag president! I am the hands down winner !! Im paying my gym membership by rolling fucking change I find on the street ! UGG ! Fuck Benji


 

but you bragged about just receiving an order


ben is currently on a free cycle


and now he just begged to become a rep again so he will get more free stuff

dlats is a sponsor jumping rep...n ot that is a bad thing

the rest dont even post pics so we dont even know where the gear will go


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> KOS needs a good cutter...OHH..wait, he'll just shoot the gears and wash them down with a fresh doughnut whlie laying on the couch..talk about waste


 

mr no pics fake pics


how would we know what you woud do with the shit


awesome fail


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2012)

all my gear goes to frying my eggs in the morning.. I heard its slightly more anabolic this way


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

Who would run the best log?....

This guy. Now, fuck off.


I NOMINATE CURT JAMES. IT'S TIME, YOUNG PADAWAN.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but you bragged about just receiving an order
> 
> 
> ben is currently on a free cycle
> ...




My cycle wasn't free, ass face!!!!1!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My cycle wasn't free, ass face!!!!1!!



Damn, and he's supposed to be your boy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My cycle wasn't free, ass face!!!!1!!


 

where can i buy what you got for 100 bucks sweetheart


i still woves you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who would run the best log?....me or you
> 
> This guy. Now, fuck off.
> 
> ...


 
why? what would be the point


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Al is broke and can't afford a cycle so he must be given a free one.. plus i think he's earned it with all that trashy ass 70's music and Night time bike rides


 

   Plus I was with a fatty last night.........That should be worth sum10....She said I needed to be more jerked and tan, or no more hummers.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Plus I was with a fatty last night.........That should be worth sum10....She said I needed to be more jerked and tan, or no more hummers.



Fat girl pics or GTFO


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Seriously though, how were the jigglys?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a fucking peon!!! Not even considered in the equation, feels bad


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Seriously though, how were the jigglys?


 
Jigglys were nice........I did like (6) 2 oz Vodka shots and my head is about to explode......Need to pound a coldie and do a rip to get thru this suffering...I'll get back to u kniggs......


Edit: Btw...first Prip in 14 months last night.......


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2012)

I still give my Vote to Al, since BigBen is actually SmallBen..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

Bigbenj


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

This will be another one in which I get the most votes, but somehow don't get picked.
JFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This will be another one in which I get the most votes, but somehow don't get picked.
> JFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


too bad it aint a cock sucking for gears contest or you'd win hands down...



unless noheawiian don't enter..


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

You kniggs ever do "Coco Puffs"  Little blow sprikled on top of a Bong rip........







YouTube Video














Love Ratt...Local San Diego boys...used to surf the same break as these kniggs in La Jolla....


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 11, 2012)

Azza,
Maybe it'll help with his ridiculous estrogen level lately


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You kniggs ever do "Coco Puffs"  Little blow sprikled on top of a Bong rip........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My body gets confused when i use to do that, ha ha!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 11, 2012)

where is my name


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 11, 2012)

no one in ag deserves shit lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2012)

Where is my name?

I have no Gears and I'm fat.. 

Help?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Where is my name?
> 
> I have no Gears and I'm fat..
> 
> Help?


 

The gear is mine...bank it, knigg Knogg.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but you bragged about just receiving an order
> 
> 
> ben is currently on a free cycle
> ...


 

Yeah I beat my kids outa child support for my shit bro, my one son looks like a etheopian !


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry I've lost it........  







YouTube Video


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> too bad it aint a cock sucking for gears contest or you'd win hands down...
> 
> 
> 
> unless noheawiian don't enter..




Keep your illiterate self-ownage to yourself until told otherwise, boy. 


THE MANAGEMENT


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj for his hilarious campaign to bring back kos. and not showing his ring.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 11, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Keep your illiterate self-ownage to yourself until told otherwise, boy.
> 
> 
> THE MANAGEMENT


Must be pretty obvious you suck cock for gear then, if a self owning illiterate like myself figured out your scheme...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

I got this one locked up...Sorry BenJ......






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Must be pretty obvious you suck cock for gear then, if a self owning illiterate like myself figured out your scheme...


 






YouTube Video


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Must be pretty obvious you suck cock for gear then, if a self owning illiterate like myself figured out your scheme...




Considering that you still haven't figured out why the men in white are constantly feeding you pills, I highly doubt you know anything about anything.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2012)

i deserve a free cycle, i can review it, and i have taken more shit than most around here and i’m still here putting in the hard yards…...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i deserve a free cycle, i can review it, and i have taken more shit than most around here and i???m still here putting in the hard yards???...


Seems your calloused butthole has withstood the test of time..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i deserve a free cycle, i can review it, and i have taken more shit than most around here and i’m still here putting in the hard yards…...


 

but you do not workout

why do you need the gear


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 11, 2012)

tesla has my vote. He needs the gear to make his new fatty play thing beg for mercy. Fatties can take the extra geared up pounding. Get all geared to the gills then take it out on ol' sweaty thighs.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

Plus I"ll be buying lotsa food for fatty and me while gearing up...







YouTube Video












"Fuck you Knigga" at 1:55 kills me


----------



## gamma (Mar 11, 2012)

This is gonna turn ugly before its all said and done


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't understand why so many of you dislike each other.
Where is the camaraderie...you are all part of AG and are successful enough here to have your name placed in the poll. Why trash talk each other and be degrading? 

If the AG Team is that shitty then build a new one...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

i cant hear you all the way up here...what?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

why dont you go get a step stool so you can kiss my ass


super dwarf


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why dont you go get a step stool so you can kiss my ass
> 
> 
> super dwarf



Again with the insults.
KOS I am short...yes. 5'4-5'5.. And your point is?
How tall are you? 5'6? And you weigh what?  And lift what percentage of your body weight?

Please, stop negging me. Thanks bro.


----------



## gamma (Mar 11, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> According to Judge cock face I dont deserve anything, I need to pay my x cunt whore $680 per week even tho she works and earns 70k and Im a poor suffering plumber, with no work do to our fucking black jizz faced scumbag president! I am the hands down winner !! Im paying my gym membership by rolling fucking change I find on the street ! UGG !  Fuck Benji



I gonna say retlaw  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this is a  good enough reason , the mans holding him back


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Again with the insults.
> KOS I am short...yes. 5'4-5'5.. And your point is?
> How tall are you? 5'6? And you weigh what? And lift what percentage of your body weight?
> 
> Please, stop negging me. Thanks bro.


 

you said 5 ft 3



i am 6 ft....253


you are  noob dwarf who thinks he knows everything but you have been training a year and are already juicing and complaining about joint issues


you wont last


also i know you are a moron cause you claimed you  bought your fat pit bull for 1000 bucks and it is its own special breed


again...you are a tiny dunce


your post are irritating


tell us again how you will do the arnold with no money in the dwarf class


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

Three way cage match.
Retlaw vs Tesla vs bigbenj.

Let's make this thing interesting!

Best transformation wins. Losers post cock pics =)


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Three way cage match.
> Retlaw vs Tesla vs bigbenj.
> 
> Let's make this thing interesting!
> ...


 
We've already seen the BIG ben


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2012)

Fk that nigga Tesla! He has unpaid DRSEGE bills!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 11, 2012)

I vote for withoutrulers.  That guy is a little insane, hilarious and his lexicon confuses most guys on here.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

Pay up!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2012)

How long is the poll open for SFW?


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

2 weeks sound good? 1 week? I'd say 1 week.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure if srs.

Regardless of who is picked, this will solidify SFW as a man of the people.

The retarded, obese, pale, no life, unjerked people, but, people, nonetheless.


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

Id say a week just in case other members arent around and didnt vote. I wanted to make it transparent (public) and hopefully the admins can fix that?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> Id say a week just in case other members arent around and didnt vote. I wanted to make it transparent (public) and hopefully the admins can fix that?


It can't be changed.


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 11, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I vote for withoutrulers.  That guy is a little insane, hilarious and his lexicon confuses most guys on here.


I'm gonna have to agree with this scholarly saint. This upstanding pillar of the community notes my insanity, which could only lead to comedic effect if exacerbated by exogenous androgens.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Three way cage match.
> Retlaw vs Tesla vs bigbenj.
> 
> Let's make this thing interesting!
> ...




You'll probably win and post cock pics anyway


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

He knows^^^


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^^needs azza's bacon curtains.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

Speaks truth^^^


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^^used to be ruthless


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

Why I need moar gearz^^^


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be placing you on the block list being that all I get is negative feedback from you, and to be honest I don't see how you scrape up a positive reputation for you are quite negative to a lot of people...in Fact I should take your place in AG

As far as I am concerned you contribute nothing worthwhile in this community...and perhaps you are right. I won't last in communities that endorse people such as yourself.

you are 6ft and fat. 253lbs? I would destroy you in any measure of weight lifting competitiveness and athleticism. I could train for 6 months and dominate you in lifting, your only somewhat impressive lift is the 225lbs shoulder press but that feat isn't as impressive when I consider that you weigh 253 pounds... bro look in the mirror. 

Training for a year? I trained for around 7-8 years naturally, and just started juicing recently. Get your facts straight. I have been in the game sense 2003. Training sense I was 18 years old. And as far as my aspiration to make it to the Arnold, yes it is a long shot aspiration. However, I do not have any doubt I will be able to break into the amateur bodybuilding scene . Why? Because I am, unlike you, a perfectly moldable candidate who knows how to put in work. And I have a nice physique...again unlike you. Which is why you hate me so much?

My pitbull is anything but fat... Unless you are referring to the white BOXER mix that appears in some of my pics, in which case yes he is fat and no he is not my dog. Also, Grace is not her own "special" breed. It is a Razors Edge blood line pit, look it up. There are many blood lines, Edge, Gotti, etc.

If I said I was 5'3 I was either 1) joking around, or 2) feeding your delusions being that you enjoy short people jokes.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you said 5 ft 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

saw you say it was a seperate breed...you are a dumbass

 saw you say you had been training a year...so now you lie too...even less respect
and of course you are more athletic


i mean sports teams everywhere recruit tiny little dwarves whos only claim to fame is maxing o the bench

woo hoo


stfu dunce


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 11, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> You'll probably win and post cock pics anyway



benj, I would guess with new said position, cock pics would not be necc.
Please tell me I am correct. Thanks.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aight bro,
your right I have been training only 1 year you are absolutely right. 

I will be putting you on the ignore list.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> saw you say it was a seperate breed...you are a dumbass
> 
> saw you say you had been training a year...so now you lie too...even less respect
> and of course you are more athletic
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> benj, I would guess with new said position, cock pics would not be necc.
> Please tell me I am correct. Thanks.



Wrong.
Sorry for your luck.
Thanks for playing.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2012)

KOS = 6'? Grown 2" or wearing heels?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> KOS = 6'? Grown 2" or wearing heels?


 

FUCK IM BARELY 5 FT 11 GOD DAMN IT!!!!

MY BROTHER GOT ALL THE HEIGHT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> aight bro,
> your right i have been training only 1 year you are absolutely right.
> 
> I will be putting you on the ignore list.


 

you started shit with me boy...but that is ok cause i dont have to pretend i like you


you are an annoying ,relentless, threadmaker gear whore


and you are stupid


and as far as impressive lifting goes Post uP something besides bench that is the least bit impressive....you and your little trex arms


more impressive body?


Do you think anyone would trade places with you so they could be 190 pound 5 ft 3?


THERE IS NO HOPE NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO....WHAT YA GONNA DO STRETCH?...YOU GOT THE SHORT END OF THE STICK IN THE GENETICS DEPARTMENT


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Wrong.
> Sorry for your luck.
> Thanks for playing.



Not cool bro..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but you do not workout
> 
> why do you need the gear



you trying to start shit again? Remember last time? I warned you, now be nice to me or else?????????.i???ve got some GH coming so that comp where in i am winning, i am well respected, save live???s and beat the shit out of 18 year olds, i can also review and log products?????????what can you do?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you trying to start shit again? Remember last time? I warned you, now be nice to me or else……….i’ve got some GH coming so that comp where in i am winning, i am well respected, save live’s and beat the shit out of 18 year olds, i can also review and log products………what can you do?



^^^^acting badass


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2012)

Great....An innocent Gear poll turns into another flame-fest...what a fukkin' surprise...Gotta be fukkin' kidding me....


----------



## boss (Mar 11, 2012)

I should because they're all just normal gym rats. I just became a paid athlete and deserve it to make myself better.  Ben can vouch for this


----------



## squigader (Mar 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Great....An innocent Gear poll turns into another flame-fest...what a fukkin' surprise...Gotta be fukkin' kidding me....



Hey, it's AG. If it didn't turn into a flame-fest, there'd be something wrong


----------



## squigader (Mar 11, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I vote for withoutrulers.  That guy is a little insane, hilarious and his lexicon confuses most guys on here.





withoutrulers said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with this scholarly saint. This upstanding pillar of the community notes my insanity, which could only lead to comedic effect if exacerbated by exogenous androgens.



I'm gonna go with what these two guys said, with withoutrulers. Also retlaw, but I can't vote twice unfortunately.

Sorry DGG, but you got geared in your name already


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 12, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^acting badass



fuck your dumb, cant define what serious and joking is????????????you halftard or fulltard? maybe we can make it a poll???...


----------



## colochine (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2012)

boss said:


> I should because they're all just normal gym rats. I just became a paid athlete and deserve it to make myself better. Ben can vouch for this


 


why dont you prove it


you post pics of chicks but not yourself after all your bragging


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 12, 2012)

colochine said:


>



i can see your reflection in the TV, you are one ugly muthafucka??????..


----------



## colochine (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

I know boss personally. I can vouch for that.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 12, 2012)

I would like to change my vote to Withoutrulers.  Azzas gayness has changed my mind.
P.S. Lol at anyone who voted for themself


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I would like to change my vote to Withoutrulers.  Azzas gayness has changed my mind.
> P.S. Lol at anyone who voted for themself



I was hoping you were on board, i got your presidential donation , i thought the rest was a shoe in?????????..


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 12, 2012)

I voted for Al.  I used to read his stories about titties and milfs and prips but he has none of those anymore so maybe some gear will get him back in the game.


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why dont you prove it
> 
> 
> you post pics of chicks but not yourself after all your bragging




If I go on the next tour with them and play i will post the link you can stream the game online. Ben can vouch that I'm a big guy. He's seen pics.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

I deserve it. I havent ran a cycle in 17 years.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 12, 2012)

colochine said:


>




lmfao!  I remember that show.     Dude is geeked up, sitting in front of a TV with a blanket over his shoulders whacking his pud all while a camera crew is filming.  His wife had to go back into porn to make money for some legal shit he got into.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 12, 2012)

Benj becuase i fucking said so peasants


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I have to vote for Retlaw, that's one broke knigg. Besides sounds like his ex even got his balls and he needs a little test. I've seen his pics, I think he actually knows where the gym is.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Bunch of f'cking hatters!!!!!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^^^bro you're  n the club now, before long you gonna be swimming in gears


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

You promise?


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 12, 2012)

Well maybe choking on placebos at the very least


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait did i say a week? I meant a day.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

FAIL lol


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Hit up Iakat for details.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

who the hell is Iakat??


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Is that IP gear? I saw your thread. Didn't look too hot lol


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

these guys Buy Steroids Online | Legal Steroids For Sale Without Prescription - NeoMeds


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

review their gears, give feedback, welcome noobs etc. thats all they want. hit him up for details.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

You kidding me?  Benj is an AG noob...Why the fuck does he win?

I woulda picked Retlaw before him...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel like I'm walking into a trap......


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You kidding me?  Benj is an AG noob...Why the fuck does he win?
> 
> I woulda picked Retlaw before him...


You can have it then, bitch.

*Give it to this whiny ass mother fucker*


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Al hit them up bruh


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats...I guess E-fighting and posting Cawk pics get you free gear around here.


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

i give up on you fucking fags!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 12, 2012)

to hell in a handbasket I tells ya


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

I pm'd Ikea, whoever the hell that is...


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Good because al was kinda scared to take the gears from you. something about fair and square, or some shit like that.


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

minute ago u were a noob. could uncle al be bi polar...like the rest of us?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

what a nice guy


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> minute ago u were a noob. could uncle al be bi polar...like the rest of us?



bipolar? could he be _my_ uncle???


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

al just wants to stay natty for life, riding bikes, picking up strays


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

look at all those fucking banners.
jesus h.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> al just wants to stay natty for life, riding bikes, picking up strays



Al is natty and still bigger then Ben. Al wins the gears.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 12, 2012)

benny is a sponsor jumping gear whore


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Al is natty and still bigger then Ben. Al wins the gears.


 

Natty until this morning........



I'm all good......I would suck at reviews and logs anyway.....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm just helping to get the word out on GBN. Haven't got jack from them, and don't expect anything.

Was offered to log some MGF for LabPe.

right place, right time, me thinks


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

So benj, why carry their sigs? They arent giving you shit.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> So benj, why carry their sigs? They arent giving you shit.



He like free gear as kos loves food.


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Well p.s. the winner of this contest is carrying the neomed sig. shouldnt be a big deal, you fuckin slut bags


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


>


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Well p.s. the winner of this contest is carrying the neomed sig. shouldnt be a big deal, you fuckin slut bags



Whats up with the wp banner?  Thats against drse rules, go read the handbook.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)

fuck me it's a banner orgy up in here lol


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm about to rock a banner-five piece. Five WP banners for teh lulz.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy whoredom


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL, the LabPe stuff was offered to me. JFC!!!!!!!1!!!!!1!!11!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Holy whoredom


----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm about to rock a banner-five piece. Five WP banners for teh lulz.


 
^^The Ultimate rep. 

It was foretold this day would come


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

"The Ultimate Rep"
I like that shit!


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, the LabPe stuff was offered to me. JFC!!!!!!!1!!!!!1!!11!!!!!!!!



Ask your boy kos about labpe, I think his shit was bunk.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm about to rock a banner-five piece. Five WP banners for teh lulz.


 
You actually did it lol

epic


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> "The Ultimate Rep"
> I like that shit!



I'm already the ultimate rep. 
Go get your reading glasses so you can find WP's dick and suck it....yellow-lover


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

fuck you, nigga, i'm the ultimate promoter. Don King in this muthafucka.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 12, 2012)

What the fuck is going on around here!? Grown men=hilar-i-ous!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

still no gear


----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)

L O fucking L


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> fuck you, nigga, i'm the ultimate promoter. Don King in this muthafucka.




Lol How? I thought of the contest, and even convinced the sposonrs to give you free gears.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Lol How? I thought of the contest, and even convinced the sposonrs to give you free gears.



Wheres the wp banner? did you read the drse handbook?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Lol How? I thought of the contest, and even convinced the sposonrs to give you free gears.


I'm still waiting on said gears.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

What if I just followed you around, calling you a scammer and asking where my gear is?
How long until you'd be annoyed?


----------



## iakat (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuckn crazy thread!


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol Anything Goes!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

i asked to review 2g's of cyp and 100mg anadrol for 12 weeks. we'll see LOL


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> i asked to review 2g's of cyp and 100mg anadrol for 12 weeks. we'll see LOL



Nice. And you will be the same size when youre finished.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

^doesn't work out^


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

come at me, bitch boy


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

The mention of free gears turns everyone in AG into


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

bwhahaha^^^


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

"Mmmmmmmm free gears"


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Bunch of f'cking hatters!!!!!


 

It's only because you whored yourself out AGAIN for free sh*t.  Damn, I thought you learned your lesson.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> come at me, bitch boy



Good idea leaving the pants on.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 12, 2012)

He knows where the ez curl bar is but the squat rack is all the way in the back of the gym.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It's only because you whored yourself out AGAIN for free sh*t.  Damn, I thought you learned your lesson.


My name was put in this poll lol


bigmoe65 said:


> Good idea leaving the pants on.


Good idea not working out 


REDDOG309 said:


> He knows where the ez curl bar is but the squat rack is all the way in the back of the gym.


F you, red! I been hittin' dat shit.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My name was put in this poll lol


 

Yeah, but your signature has changed DRAMATICALLY, my comment has nothing to do with you being nominated.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

hahaha, I already forgot about that.

IML- Returned to rep spot
Pars- Part of the competition
LabPe- Offered MGF to help me. Have to log.
GBN- Just helping. No gear for me =(

Besides IML, I could drop all of them at any time, really.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Good idea not working out



I train 5 days a week. Thats the same as your meltdowns per week or how many times your boyfriend kos hits hometown buffet.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

we're both still bigger and stronger than you 

In the words of the nigga KOS "must be nice to be anonymous, and hide behind a screen"


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> In the words of the nigga KOS "must be nice to be anonymous, and hide behind a screen"



Well some of us are professionals in the real world and have to be. Also Im not insecure with myself and dont need other men telling me I look good.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well some of us are professionals in the real world and have to be. Also Im not insecure with myself and dont need other men telling me I look good.



AKA barely works out, using work as an excuse to look like shit, doesn't want people to know he looks like shit.

RDRSE nigga!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't need these faggots to tell me I look good. I know the bitches are looking at me everywhere I go. I know.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> AKA barely works out, using work as an excuse to look like shit, doesn't want people to know he looks like shit.
> 
> RDRSE nigga!!!!!



You will never know and I know it kills you and your boyfriend. Ive been on the forums quite sometime and never had a guy ask me for my pic. 

I definitely think kos is a closet homo.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

*rdrse- get the f back, nugga.*


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *r drse- get the f back, nugga.*



Im assuming the R stands for retard.

GICH!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> fuck you, nigga, i'm the ultimate promoter. Don King in this muthafucka.




Shit, how can I unleash my inner tyson if you go all Don King on me? 

I bash you, and you still take my money  
Just like WP...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 12, 2012)

where the fuck is my free gear


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Shit, how can I unleash my inner tyson if you go all Don King on me?
> 
> I bash you, and you still take my money
> Just like WP...



big true, motha fuckkkkaaaaaaa


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 12, 2012)

I was informed today my DL is suspended and another warrent for non payment of alomoney !! Im heading for skid row !!!!!! I promise to become a Mod and come on everyday and contibute if I win !!!!!! (and break balls )
Beji is young and working, and one ugly motherfucker....... Im cute,tan jacked and unemployed !!


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 12, 2012)

Mcgilf, since chinese gears are so expensive! He needs to represent over there and become the biggest round eye they've ever seen!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

you won't be able to shoot gears from behind bars.
next.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> you won't be able to shoot gears from behind bars.
> next.


 ....  What you think I cant shove a few bottles of gear and some pins up my ass ???  Not that Id enjoy it, so dont go there, I can do a log from jail !!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 12, 2012)

You still got that cute gf retlaw?


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> you won't be able to shoot gears from behind bars.
> next.


 
We all know you keep voting for yourself with your fake email accounts.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

This poll should have been public. I was thinking you're doing the same lol.
But, no, I haven't. I'm gay, but not that gay.
I'm sure someone has to be able to see the voters, with all this super power floating around.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> ....  What you think I cant shove a few bottles of gear and some pins up my ass ???  Not that Id enjoy it, so dont go there, I can do a log from jail !!


mail your workouts to sfw, so he can post them?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good idea leaving the pants on.


 

even better idea...never posting up like a punk


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 12, 2012)

I should get my 2 gimmicks to vote for me, bit gay, i know…...


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> even better idea...never posting up like a punk



When are you posting up pics of your newly hardened/fat free body?

Like, i want some Poses you FAT BASTARD!


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> mail your workouts to sfw, so he can post them?


 Lol.....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

who is that?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> When are you posting up pics of your newly hardened/fat free body?
> 
> Like, i want some Poses you FAT BASTARD!


 

i feel like i look worse


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Lol.....


 


damn...you give all yo money to an old hag


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone up for a rip of Afgoo?.....Shit is the best Med.chronic EVER!!! Shot of Sailor Jerry is a nice compliment.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Mcgilf, since chinese gears are so expensive! He needs to represent over there and become the biggest round eye they've ever seen!



This is true, imagine roids 6'6" roided up on tren down in Chinatown???

Fkg epic!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^^The Ultimate rep.
> 
> It was foretold this day would come


 Everything has unfolded exactly as i had forseen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> 2 weeks sound good? 1 week? I'd say 1 week.


 Fuck your cheap shirt your wearing them knockoff shoes your hair and Fuck you SFW and your poll and thread and fuck the Capt also.


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

So who won?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

I said WON not JUAN


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you need some neomeds?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

DGG is a bad mutha shut yo mouf.


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont want you to win youre a fag


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and Fuck the capt and SFW


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

I think McGilf *needs* them more than anyone. He cant find a sponsor that can get his shit into chiner.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Even if I get plowed up the ass on this, it will still be another sweet victory.
The people have spoken, once again.
We know who the true king is


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought you didnt want it? Unless i read wrong from earlier?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, so now I'm not good enough?

Is that what the FUCK you're telling?

Huh? Huh? Huh?

Fucking answer me, nigha ass mofuckin bitch dick!
Worst fucking leader of all time! Scamming me out of my hard earned shit!
I don't sit on my ass all day posting here for nothing! For zip! For zilch! For nada!

Give me what is owed to me, or, in the words of chj, "fuck with das bull, get da horns!".

Mother ducking jersey shore, blowout havin moths fucka!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

In all seriousness, if it's some piddly shit like two bottles of test, you can shove them up McGilfs ass! I know you facgots enjoy that intra anal shit mother nigger fuck l! Blat blat blat! Bbbbllllaaaaatttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

He said he would throw tren in there. Hopefully you log everything so that other members know if that place is g2g or not. ill be reviewing his gears as well.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 12, 2012)

Bigbenj officially made the leap from gear whore to gear slut


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't sit on my ass all day posting here for nothing! For zip! For zilch! For nada!
> 
> !!!!



I'm here for the love of IM n hot tranny pics


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, well, that's mighty nice of you.


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

I just heard from a very reliable source that sfw is giving me the free gear and not ben. That was an interesting change of events.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Should go to *ShreddedOatz*, that's who I nominated. He didn't ask or anything, he's just a cool guy, and a bulk cycle would do him justice.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 13, 2012)

So I'm guessing this poll was a total smoke screen. Why even go through the motions if you are gonna ignore it. Just give the gear to whoever you want.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Who knows.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think BigBenGay understands this very well.

SFW asked people who they thought should receive gears.. He did NOT say, who ever gets the most votes wins gears.

So lets break it down. SFW was basically asking for the people's advice. CLEARLY he wouldn't give it to BigBengay because you're a whiny faggot who constantly cries for God's Nectar.

all i  wanna say is.... Come at me bro


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Jealous because no one gives a fuck^
GICH. HYJOAC.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck you all.

Just because I took a break from ag for a week or two, you dont even consider me? Shame on all of you.

Im giving you all the stink eye right now.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Jealous because no one gives a fuck^
> GICH. HYJOAC.



I'm gonna go ahead and assume they give MORE a fuck about me and what i say, as compared to you.

Here's an example, all those votes and the DRSE care not for you at all LOL

My name wasn't even on this list for certain reasons.. i'm the LAST nigger who needs free Gears.. However it seems as if you can't breath without someone handing you freebies


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 13, 2012)

How much time have you spent in the pen Bigbenj?  

I think months/years of incarceration should be considered when deciding between you and retlaw.


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I don't think BigBenGay understands this very well.
> 
> SFW asked people who they thought should receive gears.. He did NOT say, who ever gets the most votes wins gears.
> 
> ...





Werd. DRSE for life bitches!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Fuck you all.
> 
> Just because I took a break from ag for a week or two, you dont even consider me? Shame on all of you.
> 
> Im giving you all the stink eye right now.



Welcome back!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and assume they give MORE a fuck about me and what i say, as compared to you.
> 
> _*Here's an example, all those votes and the DRSE care not for you at all LOL*_
> 
> My name wasn't even on this list for certain reasons.. i'm the LAST nigger who needs free Gears.. However it seems as if you can't breath without someone handing you freebies



LOL, it came down to the PussyRSE being scared. 
Actually, I like all those guys, just not you.
GICH.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, it came down to the PussyRSE being scared.
> Actually, I like all those guys, just not you.
> GICH.



I'm glad you like them. I doubt they feel the same about your whiny Gear lusting ass.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

I voted for your fat ass to get some IML prods, and this is how you repay me? 
Ungrateful prick!


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

FREE GEARS!!! Yea me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet you all that SFW and theCapt'n are having a good laugh right now. No one's getting free gear, they just want to determine once and for all "who is the biggest gear whore of them all"


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I voted for your fat ass to get some IML prods, and this is how you repay me?
> Ungrateful prick!



Oh you voted for me? Cool thanks


Would you like that 100$ IML Product Voucher? Maybe then you'll stop crying like a fag?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

^melting down because he's the most worthless poster in the "drse".
Sad fatty is sad =(


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

stupid nigger thinks I'm crying, when I offered the gear to someone else.
Even if this is just a bullshit poll, I will still get somebody some gears.
GICsaveAG.

stupid nigger is stupid.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^melting down because he's the most worthless poster in the "drse".
> Sad fatty is sad =(



Worthless Poster in the DRSE? LMFAO

I'd stop, but you are too entertaining. These assumptions sound like someone is running out of Tren.. aww


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I sad it, bitch. What are you going to do? huh? huh?
Probably PM SFW to make sure he doesn't feel the same way.
Poor guy.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Used to like you. Now you're dead.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm SOOO dead now


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

I already know about your behind the scenes action, you fat fuck.
You need to get with CEM, suck his cock, so he sends you letro to get rid of that epic gyno.
Bitch is mad because he's the laughing stock of the board.
No one takes you serious.

You're SFW's lap dog. Following him around wherever he goes.

You're still butt hurt over Pars, and that was months ago. Whiny ass little bitch.

You were a fucking joke for a rep.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Meltdown in progress.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

LMFAO damn bro..dems is fighten words.. You should pick on people your own size


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Smiley faces make me happy.
I am no longer mad.

Crisis averted.


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LMFAO damn bro..dems is fighten words.. You should pick on people your own size



He doesnt have enough free gear to get that big.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Shut your fucking mouth, you fat piece of shit.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> He doesnt have enough free gear to get that big.



LOL

Hopefully he is successful in his future Whoring days and then one day he'll get big enough to fuck with Sanesloot


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Come at me from all angles, you pussies!!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Come at me from all angles, you pussies!!!



lol


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Come at me from all angles, you pussies!!!



double penetration?


----------



## iakat (Mar 13, 2012)

All i hear here is: "fuck fuck fuck fuck" and some of "shit shit shit shit"
lol


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

So did BigTrenj win?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

iakat said:


> All i hear here is: "fuck fuck fuck fuck" and some of "shit shit shit shit"
> lol


are you going to give the cycle to SHREDDEDOATZ???


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> So did BigTrenji win?


holy fucking shit. greatest name ever!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

please refer to me as Trenjamin from now on. I like that shit!


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

I won actually.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

Trenjamin owes me his free gearz now.  But I'll settle for some super dmz


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll never have a bottle for myself, at the rate I want to give it out lol.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I won actually.



Kos said must show pics


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like Retlaw is taking the gears.


----------



## iakat (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> are you going to give the cycle to SHREDDEDOATZ???



SHREDDEDOATZ???  What the fuck is that?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

And i was hoping after this cycle, benj would finally achieve big benj status. 

who turns down gears? and why didnt you say something when the poll was created. 

Anyway Little Guy, if you dont update your journal daily, ill be negging you.


Congrats!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

Did Retlaw really get the gear?


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Kos said must show pics



What a closet homo.





SFW said:


> Looks like Retlaw is taking the gears.



Thats awesome. congrats to him


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

I turned it down because I'm going to cruise for two months, and wouldn't be able to provide a sufficient log.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Well to be fair, benj won. And benj could do wtf he wanted with his portion.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Give it to Saneyzilla.
Walter just got an order in. He doesn't need it.


----------



## iakat (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I turned it down because I'm going to cruise for two months, and wouldn't be able to provide a sufficient log.



A cruise? Where to bro?
I wish i could jump into the see right now.
My head is exploding.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

So Little Guy, will you be posting pics, diet and weights lifted? This is important.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

as in cruising on a low dose of test/off cycle.
if you want to sponsor a cruise, im game lol


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

iakat said:


> A cruise? Where to bro?
> I wish i could jump into the see right now.
> My head is exploding.




im sorry bro. lol. i had no idea everyone was off their Lithium this month.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck this was confusing. As it turns out Little guy is already running a journal with seperate gears from neomeds. 

benj declines as winner. 

Im choosing RETLAW as the winner of this contest. Congrats you sick fuck!


CLOSED!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

I said give it to Saney, JFC GD!!!!!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

Now our conversation via pm makes sense you fuckin retard.  You of your lithium?  Trenjamin said Saney


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Saney is natty and ptcd for life now.


retlaw, PM iakat. when you sign on.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

Once again lol@sfw


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Well saney and retlaw can slap box it out via youtube. winner gets a cycle


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll take it since Retlaw is going to jail

I'll need 100 vials of TNE Stat!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

yea well why the fuck did people vote?  just tuned in so not sure what happened but it looks like some serious bullshit happening here.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Benj doesnt want it. he rather pick saney. I didnt pick saney. he did. 

And retlaw wouldnt be able to post updates anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

maybe he just wanted to avoid the drama.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

So let it be clear you fucking faggots....

BENJ chose SANEY as the WINNER.

i didnt. for obvious reasons. If anyone is insinuating that i rigged the game, go fuck yourself.

BENJ won after 24 hrs. he DECLINED the cycle because he said it was a TRAP. His words, not mine. 

Al was offered the cycle, he declined as well.

So, since im a nice fucking guy and i thought, let the poll winner choose who he wants.

He chooses Saney.

End of fucking discussion.


Hopefully....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

a vote is a vote and it takes a lot of childish personalities to not be able to handle that.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> So let it be clear you fucking faggots....
> 
> BENJ chose SANEY as the WINNER.
> 
> ...



mods should get an excedrin and a shot of whiskey every few hours.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

these competitions are fun i'd hate to see bickering put a stop to them.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 13, 2012)

Retlaw for the win GDI!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow.. fucking forget it.. 

I don't need this gay shit.. 

Give it to Little Wing, her clit is due for an enlargement


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Omfg mannnn


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck it.  Lets pin gears in Eddie.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

You better keep LW's name out of your mouth. You don't want to know what will happen to you.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 13, 2012)

I recommend a cut cycle


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you accepting the prize or not. id like to close this fiasco.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

*jesus fucking christ. If saney doesn't take it, just give it to me. Saney or bust.*


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll claim it. but i'll only pin the gears intra-anally


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^for bulkesloot


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj won if he'd rather it went to someone else it's his call. i take it the sponsors hope to get a good log out of this so that's to be considered too or they won't put up product for the next contest.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

saney won the journal comp and hardly anyone congratulated him. i say it's a good choice.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'll claim it. but i'll only pin the gears intra-anally


Be serious for five fucking seconds. Are you really going to take the shit or not? I put your name out there.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

i didn't mean to throw oil on the fire sorry. just was wondering what the hell happened.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea i'll take it.

And i did win the February Journal and didn't try.. Was just trying to be funny/gay with my videos and such


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Give it to Little Wing, her clit is due for an enlargement



Then it could compliment those gorgeous luscious breasts of hers


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Be serious for five fucking seconds. Are you really going to take the shit or not? I put your name out there.



Why don't you give it to your fat friend, He seems like a what is it I'll take it kinda guy


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank god ol' sanedawg is taking it. case fucking closed on this cluster fuck of a thread lol


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Give it to Little Wing, her clit is due for an enlargement



i wouldn't take anything to make it bigger cuz it works fine but you ain't lying. doesn't even show up on pics.


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Why don't you give it to your fat friend, He seems like a what is it I'll take it kinda guy



Kos only injects twinkie cream. Intra-anally of course.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

post said pics or you're lying.....

please?


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

> i wouldn't take anything to make it bigger cuz it works fine but you ain't lying. doesn't even show up on pics


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

Just what 'sloot needs...more gearsasis...


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Benj is a good dude in my book.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright im shutting this cluster fuck down!

Saney, lets hope you get jerked finally.

Bye. 


(SLAMS DOOR)


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Mar 14, 2012)

Benj changed his mind again, he wants the gear


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2012)

Darn!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

gtfo, I didn't say that, you silly goose......
saney, you better get jerked, off them there placebos


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the thread that won't stay closed. I'm ready to take that cycle just to end the gay lovefest.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 14, 2012)

What's wrong with this picture?


----------

